# How can I burn a movie that is copy protected to a DVD



## cusecruiser (Aug 4, 2010)

I am new to the whole TiVo experience. When I purchased the equipment I was told I could copy from my Tivo box to my hard drive to free up space on my Tivo Box. After recording a few movies I realized most of them were copy protected. I am looking for suggestions as to how to do this. I am on the road most of the summer and home most of the winter. Copying to DVD would allow me to watch the things I have taped in the summer, in the winter months.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

cusecruiser said:


> After recording a few movies I realized most of them were copy protected. I am looking for suggestions as to how to do this.


The short answer is you cannot legally do what do you want.

Why you want to do this is unfortunately irrelevant.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Simple way is to hook your TiVo to a capture card and then do a "Save to VCR" while your computer records the incoming video to your hard disk.

Then edit your video as you wish and burn to DVD.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Upgrade to a large drive and you won't need to offload the shows due to a shortage of recording space. They'll still be there when you have time to watch them in the winter months.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

mr.unnatural said:


> Upgrade to a large drive and you won't need to offload the shows due to a shortage of recording space. They'll still be there when you have time to watch them in the winter months.


But DVDs are so much more portable.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

scandia101 said:


> But DVDs are so much more portable.


And so are flash drives and other digital storage devices. I used to archive everything to DVD until I realized what a waste of time and money it was. I've got literally hundreds of DVDs taking up space and collecting dust. I have even more digital content stored on an 18TB server that takes up far less space than the combined total of movies I have on DVD. The cost of the hard drives in the server was probably less than the recordable media.

FYI - the OP wasn't looking for a portable solution so your response was off-topic.


----------



## cusecruiser (Aug 4, 2010)

Worf, You mentioned getting a capture card and hooking it to the tivo box. Where would I get that card and it would be greatly appreciated if you could explain the process in more detail.
Thanks, cusecruiser


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can get ccapture cards at computer stores, generally.


----------

